# Lelit PL62



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

About to go ahead and get one of these from BB. Based on Dave's review, it seems like the ideal machine for me.

I was going to get a Mignon Specialita to go with but am hesitating. I currently have an odd set up in that I have a Duo temp pro which I've had fun with but have outgrown and my Grinder is a Gaggia MD75. The Grinder is immense. It grinds reallyrreally well, but is literally the size of a Dalek.

I love the grinder, but my wife says it has to go as it's far too industrial.

Is the Mignon a good pairing or should I spend around the £500 mark and get the next step up and if so, what would you recommend. More than happy to go with a Mignon but don't want to skimp if the next step up will be the better move.

Also, any idea what the Gaggia might be worth? It's immaculate and currently sells at £800. I don't know the age.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Russjmills said:


> About to go ahead and get one of these from BB. Based on Dave's review, it seems like the ideal machine for me.
> 
> I was going to get a Mignon Specialita to go with but am hesitating. I currently have an odd set up in that I have a Duo temp pro which I've had fun with but have outgrown and my Grinder is a Gaggia MD75. The Grinder is immense. It grinds reallyrreally well, but is literally the size of a Dalek.
> 
> ...


From the fairly heavy browsing I've done for the past few days, it seems that everyone is strongly recommending the Niche grinder at £499, if you can wait until February.

Here for purchase link: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/

And a bit (!) of discussion: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?46467-The-Niche-Zero-user-experience


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

I like the idea of the Niche, but Mrs doesn't like colour options, so it's a NO!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

colour options do not make coffee.......


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Russjmills said:


> I like the idea of the Niche, but Mrs doesn't like colour options, so it's a NO!


Respray?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Russjmills said:


> I like the idea of the Niche, but Mrs doesn't like colour options, so it's a NO!


Powdercoat it pink!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The Niche will be the most kitchen friendly grinder you'll ever have. But if colour is important, and a choice between black or white isn't good enough, then I don't really know what to suggest apart from the Eureka Mignon. Having had both, I know exactly which one I'd have in my kitchen. Clue: it has conical burrs.


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> colour options do not make coffee.......


True, they also don't do things that my wife can do. I think a happy marriage with benefits is more important.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

With due respect, I think folks here are simply trying to say, in their own way, that the Niche is far superior to the Eureka Mignon, which is considered an entry level grinder.


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

The Niche does seem like the best option. Maybe have to wait on that one.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I've got the Mara paired with a Niche and have to say I'm loving it.

I notice you're in Exeter - if you and your wife fancy a run out to Sidmouth you're welcome to have a coffee here and see how well they work together. Maybe you'll be able to convince her


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Salty. That set up looks great!!!

Thanks for the offer thats very generous of you.

Where do you get your beans from? If you ever get to Exeter, you should get to Exe coffee roasters near Waitrose in Heavitree. Also Creditor Coffee company is brilliant. Both have websites


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Russjmills said:


> Hi Salty. That set up looks great!!!
> 
> Thanks for the offer thats very generous of you.
> 
> Where do you get your beans from? If you ever get to Exeter, you should get to Exe coffee roasters near Waitrose in Heavitree. Also Creditor Coffee company is brilliant. Both have websites


Hi Russ

No probs - you're very welcome to come and have a play with the niche and the Mara anytime. Just drop me a PM and we can sort something out.

Apart from my LSOL subscription I get all of my coffee from @crankhouse at the Exeter Farmers' Market every Thursday but I'll look out the 2 you recommended and give them a try.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Exe roasters is just a short walk from the farmers market near the Vue cinema, it's also quite a nice place for coffee and a snack. As I write this, I am sipping on an Indian Malabar from Crediton roasters. Delicious


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

Exe roasters is just a short walk from the farmers market near the Vue cinema, it's also quite a nice place for coffee and a snack. As I write this, I am sipping on an Indian Malabar from Crediton roasters. Delicious


----------



## whitey72 (Oct 10, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have a Eureka Mignon (standard rather than electronic and paired with a Europiccola) which I've had for a couple of years and which I am very happy with. It does suffer from a bit of clumping and as the Mignon was my first foray into 'real' grinders I don't have anything to compare it to. Price and kitchen fit factor were my 2 criteria. I went for the chrome one so it matched the Europiccola and I liked the more industrial look compared with the Vario, the other contender at the time. Sounds like things have moved on since then (the Niche looks great) and you might have more cash to play with than I did but wanted to put in a word in defence of the Mignon!


----------

